# XIU at it`s low for the year



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do not own any etf`s

Looking at XIU as a start XRE,XFN also

Are the above liquid like a stock


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

??? ... an ETF is an "Exchange Traded Fund" so like any other stock, as long as there are enough buyers/sellers to generate volume, it will be liquid.

If I'm reading the Yahoo historical volume column correctly, you have to go back to Nov 26th to find a day with less than 1 million or more traded per day (range seems to be 1+ million to 5+ million).

I expect BCE to be considered liquid where it's volume is much lower.



Cheers

*PS*
Yahoo lists BCE on Jan 19th with a volume of 1,876,500 whereas XIU had 3,877,400. 
Jan 18th has BCE at 685,000 where XIU was 1,591,500.

Bear in mind that XIU has been traded since inception on Sep 28, 1999 so it is not a new ETF that no one has heard of before.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Replace the I with an A Strong retrace rally in XAU latter this year.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

ETF's are normally very liquid as they have market makers who ensure there is someone there to take your sale or buy order.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

XIU is the most liquid ETF in Canada and probably also one of the most liquid securities on the TSX as a whole


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Will follow the XIU and buy some

Is this something to trade or more of buy and hold


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've done both ... depending on my mood.


Cheers


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> Will follow the XIU and buy some
> 
> Is this something to trade or more of buy and hold


You can buy and hold it. it is etf of largest 60 companies in the TSX. go to ishares and look it up. will have more detail on holdings and perimeters. 
Too early to buy, however, I think. 
Better to wait for down trend to expire.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

1980z28 said:


> Will follow the XIU and buy some


Buy some? Haven't you learned anything about investing? Buy high, sell low. You should be selling now and sitting in cash (and GICs) for 38 months, until 3 months before the end of the next bull market, at which time you should go all in.

(please don't actually do this - I am making fun of average investors).


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have follow this for a few days now

I will give this etf a go,lots of volume


----------



## Hiitsme (Jun 14, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> Have follow this for a few days now
> 
> I will give this etf a go,lots of volume


I've held XIU since I took over my own investing in 2010. Just started slowly pushing some cash weekly into Canadian ETFs in the new year, between 6-8K at at a time. I'll hold some back in case things drop again, but my feeling is this is a as good a time to jump in as any.


----------

